# I WILL kill you if I see you again. Nobody hurts my horse.



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> Alrighty, so a few hours ago I walked over to do the evening feeds for all the boarders and my trainer's personal horses and stuff. I do that to pay off my use of the facilities and board when I move my horses there. I stepped in and Jester was freaking out again, he kicked a hole through the stall door and broke his feeder. This time I found the new guy inside with a lunge whip, and he _hit Jester with it! _
> 
> I was ****ed. *I had my rifle with me (Wild animals roam at night between my house and my trainers. Dangerous to walk without a rifle) so I pointed it at him and called the police.*


You rock!:clap:


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

:shock::shock:

How you managed to refrain from shooting the.....bad man.....is completely beyond me!


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I bet he needed new undies n__________n


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

He would have been missing some toes had that been me. Self defense and all that. :evil: :evil: Any word on why he did it?


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

That's bizarre, kudo's on keeping a straight head.

Did you figure out what the guy's motivation for attacking was?


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh wow. Poor horse. Had he attack his own horses as well, that you know of? Or just yours? I love that you held him at gun point. 
How badly did he hit him?
Good luck with his cut, is it deep?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

You continue to rock SorrelHorse!!! I am sooo sorry about Jester. If it was me, I wouldve done more than just point that gun at the b*%$#@d... nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## tattoogunman (May 23, 2010)

I'm a cop and would only add this - make SURE you go to court when you get summonsed for that. If you don't go to court to testify, the guy is going to walk and all of the charges will be dropped.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow - how bizarre. I'm so glad you had your shotgun!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks guys 

I am DEFINATELT going to court ASAP because I want to SHOW Jester to them while he is still hurt so they can see exactly what happened. The cut on his leg is actually pretty deep and I took the wrap off this morning and it was completely soaked and still bleeding. He has a slice on his neck and back from the whip, fur missing but no real injury. 

And his horses also have marks similar to this on them, although they don't seem effected by it. They are happy go lucky and loving, but I don't think he had them for long. Toni is looking to see if they were stolen. 

And definately lucky I had the gun! It is soooo dangerous to go outside myhouse at night without one. There are critters everywhere. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh, and I have no idea for the motivation. Maybe he was just some psycho freak =/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Take pictures of the injuries & damage in the stall ASAP!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, you are much more level headed than me. I probably would have either shot him or rifle-whipped him. Then, while he was down, I would have been seriously tempted to beat him with the whip until both my arms gave out }. I hope the cuts heal up quickly and he has no lasting psychological effects.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

Cat said:


> Take pictures of the injuries & damage in the stall ASAP!


I second this one. Lots of pictures from lots of angles and print up the ones that make the cuts look the worst to bring with you to court. And get statements from the vet of the severity of the cuts, too - especially if they need stitches or any special care.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Absolutely, already done. 

And I doubt he'll have any permanent damage. I went in there today and he was normal, munching on his hay.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I would have shot him before I even realized I had done it.
I am pretty sure the conscientious etiquette policy forbids me from posting what I feel this man is..


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You are probably thinking the same thing I am: ^%&&^%$$*& %&&&%$^ (*((*&% (&&%%$$&

Right?


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

smrobs said:


> You are probably thinking the same thing I am: ^%&&^%$$*& %&&&%$^ (*((*&% (&&%%$$&
> 
> Right?


Exact same smrobs! That's amazing, we must have ESP(N) :lol:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Apparantly I'm not as hot-headed as I thought I was. I think it was more of a shock thing for me and I just wasn't sure what to do.....Plus I don't think I could shoot anyone, not even that sleezbag. =/


----------



## horseanimal11 (May 19, 2010)

WOW that's creepy! Nice move holding him at gunpoint! He'd be full of holes if it was me...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> I don't think I could shoot anyone, not even that sleezbag. =/


*Don't EVER point a gun at anyone again if you aren't prepared to kill them.* Incidently, if you do shoot someone or hold someone at gunpoint again don't go on an internet forum and talk about it. Everything said here is evidence and could be used against you.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

What exactly are you charging the guy with?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

the guy sound like a nutter!
you did a very brave thing sorrelhorse 
Jester prpbs freaked out at first just 'cause that man was staring at him, horses can sense bad people well.
I wish Jester's injuries better and hope that guy get charged and his horses are taken off him!


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> *Don't EVER point a gun at anyone again if you aren't prepared to kill them.* Incidently, if you do shoot someone or hold someone at gunpoint again don't go on an internet forum and talk about it. Everything said here is evidence and could be used against you.


Amen! This is how people get hurt. I grew up in one heck of a rough neighborhood and you did not pack anything you did not intend on using. I can not tell you the amount of people I know who have been stabbed with their own knives. For your own safety do not involve weapons. This sadly could've ended much worse if either of you ended up shot.

That being said I have witnessed some weird things. A man beating the snot out of a poor yearling who was tied still and hobbled. It's hard not to react and save the horse but it's best to call the authorities and get it dealt with properly from the get go.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

> *Don't EVER point a gun at anyone again if you aren't prepared to kill them.* Incidently, if you do shoot someone or hold someone at gunpoint again don't go on an internet forum and talk about it. Everything said here is evidence and could be used against you.​



Very, very well said Kevin. The number one rule of gun safety is never point a gun at anything you don't intend to kill. That means that you don't point guns at people to scare them or hold them for the cops. In fact, if you were holding an unarmed man at gun point when the cops got there, then it should have been you that was arrested. The whole thing sounds a bit fishy to me. What did they charge the guy with? In the eyes of the law, horses are just property.
IF this story is true (and I must admit I'm having doubts), then what you did is a very foolish thing. What would you have done had he attempted to take the gun away from you? There are a lot of people in these kinds of situations that are killed by their own gun. Lets just say for arguments sake that it goes the other way. You pull the trigger and kill him because he is trying to take your gun. You would then be facing charges of murder, not to mention the fact that you have to live with having killed a fellow human being over a horse. Your defense is well I was trying to hold him until the cops got here because he was abusing my horse and when he tried to take the gun away I killed him. Either way your life is over. Let me tell ya something else you may not know, if you force a person to move at gunpoint, even a few feet, it is kidnapping (the reason I know is because this happened to a friend of mine). 
*Never point a gun at anything you don't intend to kill*!!!!!! 
​


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

It does slightly sound a tad bit out there......
I am dying to know what the OP is charging him for as i never heard anything like this.
Also did i read that the BO is taking the mans horses?


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

sandy2u1 said:


> [/COLOR]
> Very, very well said Kevin. The number one rule of gun safety is never point a gun at anything you don't intend to kill. That means that you don't point guns at people to scare them or hold them for the cops. In fact, if you were holding an unarmed man at gun point when the cops got there, then it should have been you that was arrested. The whole thing sounds a bit fishy to me. What did they charge the guy with? In the eyes of the law, horses are just property.
> IF this story is true (and I must admit I'm having doubts), then what you did is a very foolish thing. What would you have done had he attempted to take the gun away from you? There are a lot of people in these kinds of situations that are killed by their own gun. Lets just say for arguments sake that it goes the other way. You pull the trigger and kill him because he is trying to take your gun. You would then be facing charges of murder, not to mention the fact that you have to live with having killed a fellow human being over a horse. Your defense is well I was trying to hold him until the cops got here because he was abusing my horse and when he tried to take the gun away I killed him. Either way your life is over. Let me tell ya something else you may not know, if you force a person to move at gunpoint, even a few feet, it is kidnapping (the reason I know is because this happened to a friend of mine).
> *Never point a gun at anything you don't intend to kill*!!!!!!
> [/LEFT]


At least in my state she was probably within her rights holding him at gunpoint if she so chose however it was a stupid choice. As was mentioned above why kill someone over a horse? I would deffinately call the authorities and make sure that the man saw me call them but unless there was more threat to me I would not bring a gun into it. I have a concealed carry permit and I carry often so I have given some thought to what I would do in certain situations and while my response may vary if I draw my weapon I will be fully prepared to end someones life with it. If I am not prepared to do that I will leave it holstered and concealed. I'm not saying that if I draw my pistol someone is getting shot but I am prepared to do that if needed. It is extremely foolhardy to point a gun at someone with the idea that you could never pull the trigger.

I don't really believe any of this happened anyway but it makes for an interesting discussion.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

> At least in my state she was probably within her rights holding him at gunpoint if she so chose however it was a stupid choice. As was mentioned above why kill someone over a horse? I would deffinately call the authorities and make sure that the man saw me call them but unless there was more threat to me I would not bring a gun into it. I have a concealed carry permit and I carry often so I have given some thought to what I would do in certain situations and while my response may vary if I draw my weapon I will be fully prepared to end someones life with it. If I am not prepared to do that I will leave it holstered and concealed. I'm not saying that if I draw my pistol someone is getting shot but I am prepared to do that if needed. It is extremely foolhardy to point a gun at someone with the idea that you could never pull the trigger.
> I don't really believe any of this happened anyway but it makes for an interesting discussion.



Once again, you have hit the nail on the head. So many people are killed with their own guns because they pull a gun on someone to scare or intimidate them....with zero intentions of pulling the trigger. I do think their are situations that warrant pulling a gun on someone, but you better darn sure be willing to pull the trigger. If not, then you'd be a heck of a lot better off leaving the guns out of it. 
​


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

As much as that guy is a horrible person for what he did to Jester, I don't think holding him at gun point was a great idea. Like the posters above have said, what would you have done if it accidentally fired and killed him?

All that being said, I hope your horses are okay!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Becca93 said:


> what would you have done if it accidentally fired and killed him?


Guns don't accidently fire! Somebody has to pull the trigger.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm just curious, Sorrelhorse. Are you in High School? 
A young girl, walking alone at night with a rifle? And then pointing it at a man holding a whip? In Oregon. Doesn't this sound a bit off? It would have taken nothing for this dangerous man to grab the rifle, and either shoot you with it, or get you down and do horrible things to you if he can beat a horse in a stall. If it is so dangerous to walk between your home and the barn, then why not drive? Sure makes more sense than carrying a gun, a gun that you are not sure you would fire.
I , like Kevinhorses has a concealed weapons permit because I travel alot to dog shows alone. BUT, I am an adult and know about pointing guns. I have asked myself if I am caught alone by someone suspicious, could I shoot the gun and kill a person to save my life? To be honest, not sure, but I imagine I would be able to shoot someones legs out from under them if my life was in danger. 
Did the police charge this person?


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> I'm just curious, Sorrelhorse. Are you in High School?
> A young girl, walking alone at night with a rifle? And then pointing it at a man holding a whip? In Oregon. Doesn't this sound a bit off? It would have taken nothing for this dangerous man to grab the rifle, and either shoot you with it, or get you down and do horrible things to you if he can beat a horse in a stall. If it is so dangerous to walk between your home and the barn, then why not drive? Sure makes more sense than carrying a gun, a gun that you are not sure you would fire.
> I , like Kevinhorses has a concealed weapons permit because I travel alot to dog shows alone. BUT, I am an adult and know about pointing guns. I have asked myself if I am caught alone by someone suspicious, could I shoot the gun and kill a person to save my life? To be honest, not sure, but I imagine I would be able to shoot someones legs out from under them if my life was in danger.
> Did the police charge this person?


I guess it might depend on how she was raised? I was born and raised in the backwoods and knew how to shoot a gun by the time I was 10 and how to be responsible with one. We got a bad enough rap the way it is, I sure dont need anyone to say we're stupid with our guns. But then again I live in Wisconsin...nothing more needs to be said lol.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Quite frankly, if I ever caught anyone doing that to my horse, I would have just grabbed the closest pitch fork or shovel and walloped him with it. It's quick and efficient way to disable him, and show him you mean business.

He's probably being charged with cruelty to animals. He won't get much for it, I think the maximum penalty for most cases is a few days of jail time and a fine, but I can't see why she'd be arrested. She lives in a country where you can justifably shoot someone for stepping on your PROPERTY for crying out loud. I'm pretty sure destroying your property counts as a justifiable reason to hold someone at gun point - hell, from what I understand, she would have been within her rights to shoot him!

It sounds extreme and I certainly wouldn't advocate it, I'd personally rather give him a world of hurt by whacking him with a shovel then make him crap his pants, but you can CERTAINLY be charged for abusing animals. It just won't amount to 10 years in jail or anything.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> hurt by whacking him with a shovel then make him crap his pants, but you can CERTAINLY be charged for abusing animals. It just won't amount to 10 years in jail or anything.


(just a general note, not intended just for MM) Please be careful... people can sue for just about anything these days... you could be facing assault charges at a minimum.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> (just a general note, not intended just for MM) Please be careful... people can sue for just about anything these days... you could be facing assault charges at a minimum.


Right, but it's a matter of proving it. :wink: Unlike holding a gun at someone when the police arrive, (which you would get immediately charged for here), cracking someone's knee with a shovel could easily be passed off as "He was abusing my horse and got kicked!"

I know you have to toe the line carefully, but it's all in knowing how.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> She lives in a country where you can justifably shoot someone for stepping on your PROPERTY for crying out loud. I'm pretty sure destroying your property counts as a justifiable reason to hold someone at gun point - hell, from what I understand, she would have been within her rights to shoot him!


Not if she lives in the US. You can only shoot someone legally if you feel like YOUR LIFE is in danger. If a person is harming your property the laws are vague and open to interpratation. 

I would also like to know what part of Oregon is so dangerous a young girl needs to be armed with a rifle to walk at night. If she lived in Africa I might believe it but I don't think Oregon is ripe with man killing beasts waiting for a nice girl to come skipping by.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

There are some real wackos in the horse world unfortunately. Good for you for following through on prosecuting him. It will probably get unpleasant before it is over though. But important for him to have a record of this. It it really happened as you say I am sure he has a history of this behavior and if you ask around you will find other similar stories.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Just a quick note about being okay to shoot someone who steps on your property.
A burgler,rapist, etc can come into your house with intent to do damage. If your dog bites that person, in your home, the bad guy can sue you and win. So, nowhere in the US can you shoot someone for stepping on your property. You have to be very very careful about harming/stabbing/shooting someone on your property, let alone injuring someone on someone elses property where they had a right to be since they boarded horses there. 
I will be curious what happens to both the OP and the bad guy.
I agree with Kevinhorses, Oregon is alot like Wyoming, not to many places you need to carry a gun to walk from point A to point B. We have cougers, bears, wolves, etc and you don't hear of too many attacks on people walking in a neighborhood. Still sounds a bit fishy to me.
I did ask how old Sorrelhorse is.... Why is she not driving to the barn? I am also curious how old she is because on another post she stated she runs her stallion in speed events. I assume she shows them also? Most states don't allow minors to show stallions, so in that case she must be an adult, then again I wonder why she is not driving to her horse???


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I also wondered why in the world you would need a rifle to walk in the dark from your home to your barn in Oregon - wouldn't anything out there also consider your horse as prey?

As for the gun, in SC you can use deadly force if someone enters your property and you feel (and can justify) danger to yourself - OR others. Same thing applies on the street. Who is to argue that a person who is whipping your horse (not his) didn't come at you with the whip. You could be justified in saving yourself from that attack. BUT, as Kevin said, if you point that gun you had **** well better be prepared to use it and the consequences that will follow you, likely forever. Easy to sound brave in retrospect or in reading what another person went through but totally different in the moment.


----------



## tattoogunman (May 23, 2010)

I'll try to answer some of the questions that people have been asking since, as I said earlier, I'm a police officer -

As for what the guy was probably charged with, if it was me, I would have at least hit him with animal cruelty (there are a variety of different charges under that generic category that you can stack on someone). I've charged people in domestic cases where they took the other persons dog/cat and threw it around and it stuck in court. I probably would've charged him with disorderly conduct, trespass, destruction of property/attempt destruction of property (since the horse was injured and would probably be considered "property"), etc. There are all sorts of generic charges that you can stack on there for this type of offense. You always try to stack as many charges on someone as possible. That way, when the commissioner (or whoever) starts knocking off the ones that they feel you didn't have probable cause for, you're still left with a few "good" ones that he/she has to stand trial over. 

As for her holding the guy at gunpoint, there is nothing that says you can't hold someone at gunpoint given the proper circumstances. We're not talking about a case where you and your neighbor get into an argument or someone cuts you off in traffic and then you pull a gun on him - that would be a 1st degree assault charge. In her case, a strange guy is actively attacking her horse, there is nothing wrong with what she did (that will vary depending on the jurisdiction, but I'm generalizing). I can't imagine too many officers out there would've charged HER with 1st degree assault or other related offenses for stopping someone from attacking her horse - I know I wouldn't have charged her. As someone mentioned, you can generally shoot someone if you feel your life is in danger, but it also covers the defense of others if there is the threat of imminent bodily harm, death, or dismemberment (there are various US Supreme Court cases that cover this). While I'm not aware of any specific case law that has been put into writing with regards to using lethal force in defense of an animal, I would imagine it would *probably* be OK'd under certain circumstances. It's no different than someone catching someone in the act of stealing their car, breaking into their house (or whatever), there is nothing that says you can't hold that person at gunpoint until the police get there. There is also no real case law that says you can't use a firearm as a "fear" device - it generally grants you a "tactical" edge over the situation (i.e. the unarmed person is obviously caught in the act and because they fear for their safety, they comply with you until the authorities get there). I gun face people all of the time to get compliance and to stop people in the act of a crime, it doesn't mean we HAVE to shoot them, that's just silly. Now this obviously assumes that your possession of said gun was legal at the time and all of that jazz. I'm not going to get into all of the armchair "what the guy could've possibly done to her" quarterbacking since it didn't happen and she did what she felt she had to do at the time. I applaud her for standing up for something instead of just sitting back and letting it go. I go to way too many calls where a crime was in progress and of course the guy is long gone by time I get there. I've had a few instances where the victim actively fought back and actually detained the criminal for us and I love it - but that's just me. Does that mean that I necessarily ALWAYS encourage people to fight back? No, but it depends on the circumstances. Obviously if you have a gun to her head and they demand your wallet, I don't expect you to do some Bruce Lee number on them  

Now obviously many of these things will also vary a bit from jurisdiction to jurisdiction, but some of these issues have been heard time and time again by the U.S. Supreme Court and have been held to be legal/constitutional/acceptable, etc.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Wow, I'm sorry you went through that. But holding him at gunpoint, big mistake.


----------



## kigers4ever (May 31, 2010)

Although I am new to this forum, I am not new to horse abuse. It is something that happens everyday and you can thank God that Jester is alright. Personally I think that he is a sick person. I mean, who in their right mind would take a whip to a defenceless animal in a confined space? He is lucky that Jester's panicing didnt get him killed or severly injured. It's too bad that Jester had to be attacked by such a dirty rotten, scum sucking, son of a motherless goat. I hope you hang him by his shorts and geld him while your at it!!!! Please let us know how Jester is doing. It would be great to hear that this creep gets his "comeupin's"!!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow. I am glad I live in Australia. 
Kids (??) with guns... that scares the hell out of me. Actually the fact that just about anyone can get their hands on a gun and carry it legally scares the hell out of me.


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!
Thank goodness you got the whole situation under such good control!
I hope nothing like this ever happens to you and your horse again!


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

> As someone mentioned, you can generally shoot someone if you feel your life is in danger, but it also covers the defense of others if there is the threat of imminent bodily harm, death, or dismemberment (there are various US Supreme Court cases that cover this). While I'm not aware of any specific case law that has been put into writing with regards to using lethal force in defense of an animal, I would imagine it would *probably* be OK'd under certain circumstances.


Do you live in the U.S.? Where I'm from you cannot shoot a person to defend property. You can only kill a person that is a threat to you or another person and even then you better make sure it is truly a life threatening situation.



> I gun face people all of the time to get compliance and to stop people in the act of a crime, it doesn't mean we HAVE to shoot them, that's just silly.


You are a trained police officer. That makes things a whole lot different. You should have had proper training as to when to use a gun and I'm sure that you should have had the training to know when you need to pull the trigger. We citizens do not have the benefit of going to BLET school. Cops don't generally have to go around pulling guns on people. Granted there are times that it will be necessary and maybe even necessary to shoot someone, but for the most part a tasar (sp?) works really well. There are a lot of cops that go their entire career and never even draw their weapon, and even fewer that actually have to shoot someone. 




> I applaud her for standing up for something instead of just sitting back and letting it go. I go to way too many calls where a crime was in progress and of course the guy is long gone by time I get there. I've had a few instances where the victim actively fought back and actually detained the criminal for us and I love it - but that's just me.




​I'm surprised that you'd say that. Why would cops be encouraging untrained citizens to draw guns on people? Just going by the post she made, I doubt the OP could have pulled the trigger even if the situation would have turned life threatening (that is of course if you believe this story). Really, in most situations, the odds are with the criminal that is being held by gunpoint, that the person holding the gun will not pull the trigger. Nobody said that if you hold a person a gunpoint, then you HAVE to shoot them...what we said is that if you attempt to hold a person at gun point and the situation escalates, then you better be willing to pull the trigger. Citizens put themselves at risk when they attempt to deal with criminals themselves. But hey, if it makes your job easier.......
​
​
​


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

sandy2u1 said:


> I'm surprised that you'd say that. *Why would cops be encouraging untrained citizens to draw guns on people?* Just going by the post she made, I doubt the OP could have pulled the trigger even if the situation would have turned life threatening (that is of course if you believe this story). Really, in most situations, the odds are with the criminal that is being held by gunpoint, that the person holding the gun will not pull the trigger. Nobody said that if you hold a person a gunpoint, then you HAVE to shoot them...what we said is that if you attempt to hold a person at gun point and the situation escalates, then you better be willing to pull the trigger. *Citizens put themselves at risk when they attempt to deal with criminals themselves*. But hey, if it makes your job easier.......​​​
> 
> ​


First, regardless of where you live you may not have the opportunity to call the police and if by some miracle you do then they probably won't show up until it's over. if you are untrained then that's your fault.

Second, criminals put you at risk and the risk is multiplied when you have the mentallity of being a victim and relying on someone else to protect you.

I don't believe her story and I think in this case pulling a gun was the wrong thing to do I think everyone ought to take thier own safety seriously.


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

> First, regardless of where you live you may not have the opportunity to call the police and if by some miracle you do then they probably won't show up until it's over. if you are untrained then that's your fault.
> 
> Second, criminals put you at risk and the risk is multiplied when you have the mentallity of being a victim and relying on someone else to protect you.
> 
> I don't believe her story and I think in this case pulling a gun was the wrong thing to do I think everyone ought to take thier own safety seriously.




Actually, what I was referring to was the kind of situations such as those described by the OP. Of course, if someone is threatening you or a family member, then you have to take action. I absolutely feel that every person has a right to defend themselves and their family...and that you should if the need arises. I am NOT against guns at all. In fact, I have been raised with guns, so I don't want to be chunked into some kind of anti-gun category. I spent many weekends skeet shooting, hunting and target practicing. I have lots of experience with a large variety of guns including high-powered rifles, handguns and shotguns...shooting with scopes, folding stocks, etc, etc. Also, though, from the first time I picked up a gun, I was drilled on gun safety. I know the rules backwards and forwards. Never once though, did someone tell me that I should hold a gun on someone for petty crimes. IMO, if you draw a gun, you better darn sure mean business. I made the statement that citizens put themselves at risk when they deal with criminals...that is a fact. There are some things worth putting yourself at risk for though, like protecting yourself or your family. Petty crimes and crimes against your property are not worth the risk. 
​


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

How come every seems to be so 'gun happy'. Far out, where I live if you get an armed 'criminal' on your property unless you have gone through an intensive program with extensive police checks you cannot have a gun in your position. It does worry me that is seems quite a few people who have responded to this post, appear to be quite willing to draw a gun on someone and KILL them for harassing your animal??? A little extreme isn't it??


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am agreeing with Sandy2u1 on this one.

And I too have a hard a very hard time believing this story is true. 

Add that I am shocked to read a police officer is giving out that advice. :shock: Scary. In both hand gun safety and hunter safety courses right after you are taught that all guns are loaded (or assumed to be loaded when handled) they teach you do not point your gun at anything you do not intend to shoot and kill. And here is a cop saying it is OK to point them at people. Loverly.

If the OPs story is accurate and the injuries are as stated I assume the OP had a vet out and has a complete vet report with the injuries completely documented, etc.



SorrelHorse said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I am DEFINATELT going to court ASAP because I want to SHOW Jester to them while he is still hurt so they can see exactly what happened. The cut on his leg is actually pretty deep and I took the wrap off this morning and it was completely soaked and still bleeding. He has a slice on his neck and back from the whip, fur missing but no real injury.


Also, OP, you do not get to take your horse to court and they will not set the court date just so you can get your injured horse there while it is still injured.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Kayty said:


> How come every seems to be so 'gun happy'. Far out, where I live if you get an armed 'criminal' on your property unless you have gone through an intensive program with extensive police checks you cannot have a gun in your position. It does worry me that is seems quite a few people who have responded to this post, appear to be quite willing to draw a gun on someone and KILL them for harassing your animal??? A little extreme isn't it??


Our country believes that unless you are a convicted criminal (or resident of Chicago) you have the right to arm yourself for defense or any other reason. Your country believes that the only thing stopping you from commiting a crime is the lack of the proper tools. That is the fundamental difference between the two countries.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> In both hand gun safety and hunter safety courses right after you are taught that all guns are loaded (or assumed to be loaded when handled) they teach you do not point your gun at anything you do not intend to shoot and kill. And here is a cop saying it is OK to point them at people. Loverly.


He is only saying that it is OK to point them at people you are willing to shoot and kill. I would not kill someone for whipping my horse so I would not have held the man at gunpoint but if he had threatened another person then I would not have hesitated.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

kevinshorses said:


> He is only saying that it is OK to point them at people you are willing to shoot and kill. I would not kill someone for whipping my horse so I would not have held the man at gunpoint but if he had threatened another person then I would not have hesitated.


Alwaysbehind agreed with you kevin. Why are you rewording what s/he said?

I do not believe the story. Anyone with half a grain of salt would not be bragging prior to the court date.

As a BO, I cannot 'lay claim' to a boarders horse just because I say so. Takes months of legal action.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I have to say, now that I think about it, I don't believe it either.


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

This post is kinda funny. :lol:
I hightly doubt this really happened...


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Anyone else find it odd that she's still posting in other threads but totally avoiding this one?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Amarea said:


> Anyone else find it odd that she's still posting in other threads but totally avoiding this one?


That is so not uncommon around here when the truth catches up with the OP.
This OP is not the first person to do that.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

This is such a load of something stinky.

Number one, way to make gun owners look like irresponsible douches by claiming to be randomly carrying a rifle around. I live in the boonies where coyotes and cougars roam freely, and even I don't carry a rifle with me at all times. Wild animals will avoid you before attacking you, so that little part seems debunked to me. RARELY will a wild animal attack a human unless they are confronted and frightened. Get real.

Second, this guy was just whipping the sh** out of someone else's horse for no reason at all? Really? Implausible at best. 

And off topic but to those talking about how horrible it is to own guns? Like a previous poster mentioned, it takes the police upwards of 30 minutes to arrive at my house IF they are even at the phone to answer it. I had to call them once before about a horse abuse issue and they returned my call 2 days later. Not really helpful if you're being tied up in your home and robbed or worse. Personal and property defense is not a terrible thing, and when properly trained with firearms as my family is, it's the smartest thing out here.


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> That is so not uncommon around here when the truth catches up with the OP.
> This OP is not the first person to do that.


The sad part is that now everything I read from them I just laugh about it and assume its all some kids made up fantasy world. :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

IllComeALopin said:


> The sad part is that now everything I read from them I just laugh about it and assume its all some kids made up fantasy world. :lol:


Which is a very reasonable reaction if you ask me. Too bad the OP did not think of that prior to making up the fun story.


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

I know it must seem snotty but thats why I like when people post links to websites, books, ect (simply citing a source) or explaining their credentials a bit... THEN I believe them!

To many internet-educated 'professionals' out there!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Which is a very reasonable reaction if you ask me. Too bad the OP did not think of that prior to making up the fun story.


Sadly though - there are impressionable people who just may think that this is ok because they read it on the internet.

OP - no comment??


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I believe this thread has run it's course.


----------

